# Can you suggest a few good business links for outsourcing your ipad app?



## glapher (May 7, 2011)

Can you suggest a few good business links for outsourcing your ipad app?
Any heads up much appreciated!


----------



## Giaguara (May 17, 2011)

What do you _mean_ by _outsourcing your iPad app_?
Outsourcing some company to write an iPad app for your company?
Outsourcing someone to harvest your cauliflowers in We Rule?
Or something completely different?


----------



## glapher (Feb 3, 2012)

outsourcing some company (or individual) to write an ipad app for me based on my idea that I can then sell on the app store. And of course I would like them to provide the support as I update on the code side of the affair. No cauliflowers involved.


----------

